# Bergo´s Graphs



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi

So now I have tried to measure with my new Soundblaster 24 Live. So I will post some of my graphs. So you guys can help me out with the rest fine tuning.

I don´t know if it can get any better. 

SVS PB12/Plus 2 without filters :



SVS PB12/Plus2 with 5 filters added (for integrating with mains) :

[

SVS PB12/Plus2 with mains added :



Main Left :



Take a look at it and give me your opinion


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hey there Bergo,

Well, it looks like you have everything going nicely -- the BFD is doing its job. 

I believe your first two graphs are the same, so I'm missing the filtered sub plot. That's OK as I get an idea for it on plot #3, which has the mains also on. 

Looks good. Maybe too good... Your mains and sub integrate nicely with the exception of that dip around 85 Hz. I might expect it to sound a little "thin" in the bass. I ended up with my sub level a bit higher than my mains, and I think it sounds very good. In addition to being a little hot on my sub level, I also used a house curve. If you haven't had a chance to read the about house curves, check out Wayne's excellent thread *here*.

I might try to address that dip at 85 Hz. What's your crossover point? Looks like REW is using 40 Hz? Hmmmm, after just writing up a big post on phase, I wonder if you have something going on with that. Have you played with phase control at all on your SVS?

How's it sounding to you? Better than without the BFD? Worse?

Have a good day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Otto

I am using 80 hz X-over. 
Yes it sounds a bit thin in the bass. I have tried to have the phase at 180 degrees to. But it better at 0. And I have tried different Phases to. But it is like it just switches at 90 degrees, and everything in between is nothing.

I have changed the picture in the 1st post to the right one


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Take a look at it and give me your opinion


I would turn up the subwoofer (at the sub amp) about 5dB and see how it looks.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

brucek said:


> I would turn up the subwoofer (at the sub amp) about 5dB and see how it looks.
> 
> brucek


Just turn up the sub amp ? Or make new filters to ?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Just turn up the sub amp ? Or make new filters to ?


Just turn up the sub amp a bit and see how it looks and sounds.

Hoping for something like this to happen:









brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

brucek said:


> Just turn up the sub amp a bit and see how it looks and sounds.
> 
> Hoping for something like this to happen:
> 
> ...


Like this ?



Just one more question. How are you calibrating afterwards ? With DVE or AVIA or a 3rd way ?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Bergo,

I have calibrated with my preamp's test tones and the AVIA test disc. I've found that they pretty much come out with very similar answers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

Otto said:


> Hi Bergo,
> 
> I have calibrated with my preamp's test tones and the AVIA test disc. I've found that they pretty much come out with very similar answers.


I have tried to turn the phase a bit, and I have about 1-2 db more at 75-95 hz at 90 degrees. So I just put it there. 

For music I have calibrated so that I have the same SPL at 50 hz, and 150 hz.
And I have used both AVIA and DVE for DVD playback. 

When Avia is even, then I am 5-6 db hot in the LFE track on DVE. So thats ok to for me. 

Are u more satisfied with my newest graph :daydream: :bigsmile: 

I have trimmed it a little bit down from 60 - 80 hz. So it follows the curve


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Are u more satisfied with my newest graph


Yep



> I have trimmed it a little bit down from 60 - 80 hz. So it follows the curve


Perfect.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

This is the final result (hopefully)


----------

